# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا  أقدم لكم برنامج تسجيل المكالمات

## AMR@RAMZI

أقدم لكم برنامج تسجيل المكالمات
XCallrecording V1.0.4             أفضل برنامج مسجل مكالمات للهواتف الذكية الخاصة بك. هذا هو البرنامج الذي يسجل مكالماتك تلقائيا.
يمكنك بسهولة تسجيل المحادثات للمكالمات الواردة والصادرة. أنت ستقيمه! لا تتردد في محاولة ذلك!
هذا البرنامج يدعم 10 لغات : الانكليزية والصينية والكورية واليابانية والفرنسية والاسبانية والبرتغالية والروسية والألمانية والإيطالية.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## samad09

chkrannnnnnn

----------


## khaled_moon

مشكور..... بارك الله بك

----------


## rasti

المرفقات فى اى مكان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m-u-s

مشكور..... بارك الله بك

----------


## glad4meetingu

مشكور‏ ‏مأجور‏ ‏ياولدي

----------

